# Mythical Roman cave 'unearthed'



## Allegra (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow...

BBC NEWS | Europe | Mythical Roman cave 'unearthed'



> *Italian archaeologists say they have found the long-lost underground grotto where ancient Romans believed a female wolf suckled the city's twin founders.*
> 
> The cave believed to be the Lupercal was found near the ruins of Emperor Augustus' palace on the Palatine hill. The 8m (26ft) high cave decorated with shells, mosaics and marble was found during restoration work on the palace.


 






_A camera probe sent into the cave revealed a ceiling covered in shells, mosaics and coloured marble and with a white eagle at the centre._


----------



## Talysia (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow - that's amazing!  Thanks for sharing, Allegra!


----------



## chrispenycate (Nov 20, 2007)

Remarkably competent wolf.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Nov 21, 2007)

The stuff of legends! I can't wait to see what else they'll find! Thanks for posting this Lily!


----------



## gully_foyle (Nov 21, 2007)

It's pretty cool. Amazing things can still be found!


----------

